
Zoom: Hire an Appropriate Package Maintainer - teddyh
https://henrich-on-debian.blogspot.com/2020/04/zoom-you-should-hire-appropriate.html
======
gtnrd
Use an appropriate distro that includes sudo by default so it correctly
deletes the .zoom directory of your user folder.

~~~
WhyNotHugo
Uninstalling a package should not remove user data.

Also, in multiuser environments, the user who does installation or
uninstallations might differ from the user who uses the system day to day.

